# Skunks or squirrels?



## Grass in Mass (Sep 19, 2021)

Not sure if this is from skunks digging grubs or squirrels hiding nuts? This is a recent reno and I have notice some yellowing and patchy color. I haven't applied any pest control to this. I noticed alot of holes on the yard today like this too.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Skunks, Racoons, Armadillos... all do fairly similar type damage. They all smell grubs and dig them out. Best to treat for grubs.


----------



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

My research is the skunks tend to make a penetrating hole with their nose while raccoons tend to make more scratching motions. Both are difficult to repel. So many methods out there. I don't have any experience except that when planting new seed with bare dirt I was getting raccoons I think. After the grass grew in they went away.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

you could try some fox urine.


----------

